# Metal 'tomahawk"



## RIBottleguy (Jul 18, 2012)

Dug this in a river recently.  It still has some of the wood handle.  Probably from the latter half of the 1800s, but I really don't know much about it.  The hammer part is sided, not round.


----------



## Dugout (Jul 18, 2012)

It does look like a hatchet. Nice find there.


----------



## Dugout (Jul 18, 2012)

How big is it? It could be a tack hammer too.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 18, 2012)

I think it was a hatchet but the hammer head is odd.  RED Matthews


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jul 18, 2012)

It's about 6-1/2" long.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm thinking a fencing tool. As in fences, not sword fighting.[][]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey Taylor,

 Noce find. I believe it's a shingle hatchet.




From.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 18, 2012)

Yep Shingle chopper, my brother is a carpenter/roofer


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 18, 2012)

Shingle hammers have a thinner blade.
 It looks like just a regular early hatchet.  I have a germantown one like that I still use.


----------



## diggerdirect (Jul 18, 2012)

Is the blade flat one side, sort of off set? I had a broad hatchet (like a broad axe but scaled down) with the hammer head was told it was used in timber framing, mainly to size, sharpen & drive the wooden pins.

 Very cool find!
 Al


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 18, 2012)

i have seen that style around here all my life, it covers a wide peroid of time. my gandfather was a carpender and farmer. he told me they were used for shingles mostly. thats why one side is flat and has a hammer head.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jul 18, 2012)

Ah!  That makes sense.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## LC (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks nothing at all like a shingle hatchet to me . Has the looks like the old style earlier hatchets .


----------

